# Building a New Colnago C-50 (pictures & description)



## colnagoelvis (Apr 20, 2006)

To read about and view pictures of the process as I build up my new C-50 with Dura Ace go to; http://www.elviskennedy.com and click on "Elvis' Blog".

Let me know what you think or if you have any tips or suggestions as I work my way through my first build project.

I'd especially appreciate any thoughts about a new bike computer.

Thanks!

Elvis


----------



## colnagoelvis (Apr 20, 2006)

*Here is a picture of the stuff that makes a C-50*

Here is all of the stuff that needs to be installed on the C-50.


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

I like the process of building bicycles almost as much as riding. 

Good job cutting the CF steerer tube. I've cut steel and alloy steerers but when a friend recently asked if I'd cut and install his new Easton fork, I declined. Makes me a bit nervous cutting with a hacksaw. Great job!


----------



## colnagoelvis (Apr 20, 2006)

*Steere Tube Length (with picture)*

Thanks, Squeegy.

I left an extra 10mm of length to the steerer tube just in case I mucked it up. I've got the right spacer so I'll leave the length as is. Some day I amy want to raise the bars and this will give me the flexibility.

Not a perfectly clean look, but not bad either.

I posted a new update with more pictures this evening;

http://www.elviskennedy.com click on "Elvis' Blog"


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Just go for it. I have cut around a dozen carbon forks with a hacksaw. No problem whatsoever.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

colnagoelvis said:


> To read about and view pictures of the process as I build up my new C-50 with Dura Ace go to; http://www.elviskennedy.com and click on "Elvis' Blog".
> 
> Let me know what you think or if you have any tips or suggestions as I work my way through my first build project.
> 
> ...


you have an excellent bike, its taking shape nicely and you picked some nice components for it. The Fizik Arione seat is a good choice. Anyway please don't wreck the look of the bike by hanging on one of those "suitcases under the seat. I keep my extra tubes/tire irons in a small bag in either the main or the second water bottle cage. 

For a computer I have previously used a wireless Cat Eye computer which was durable and good and currently using a Polar 720i which provides the time/distance info plus HR +++++ info. Depends on how much info you want per ride/training session.

Later. Keep on bikin'


----------



## colnagoelvis (Apr 20, 2006)

*Update*

Here it is today. I'm hoping the handlbars arrive soon so I can finish it and go riding.

Another update at; http://www.elviskennedy.com


----------



## colnagoelvis (Apr 20, 2006)

*Anopther Build Update*

Well the correct handlebars finally arrived and I can get back to work. I have a busy week-end ahead but I hope to finish the C-50.

Here's a picture to show you the status.

There were two more updates this week at; http://www.elviskennedy.com Click on "Elvis' Blog".

I should be able to post one or two updates over the week-end if I get some wrench time.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

Handlebars and stem looking good; what brand are they? I really like the fact that the bars have measurement markings in the brake lever area so you can easily get the left and right at the same height, nice touch from manufacturer. Also it looks like they have a decent amount of material on the drops area so when you are in the drops you dont have the uncomfortable "falling off the ends of the bars" feeling that occurrs with many bars that are cut so far back on the drops.


----------



## peabody (Oct 17, 2005)

*get rid*



colnagoelvis said:


> Well the correct handlebars finally arrived and I can get back to work. I have a busy week-end ahead but I hope to finish the C-50.
> 
> Here's a picture to show you the status.
> 
> ...



of that specialized crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colnagoelvis (Apr 20, 2006)

*Almost Done!*

Peabody: I appreciate your opinion but I happen to like that Specialized S-Works handlebar. Yea, I know it isn't vintage Italian but it works for me. Fits my hands like a glove. I'll give up a bit of pure bloodedness for lots of comfort any day.

Anyway, I'm almost done with the build up as you can see from this picture. If the rain finally stops tomorrow I might just "git 'er done".

Updates at http://www.elviskennedy.com

I'm also working on a CT2 review and then after I get some miles on the C50 I'll do a C50 review and a C50 - CT2 comparison. That ought to be fun!


----------



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

Depending on your expander plug dimensions, if you leave
a 10 or 15mm apscer on top, the expander inside your tube 
is centered in between the handlebar stem mounting bolts.
For me, this is an ideal position that provides optimum support
for the CF tube wall inside. I think your picture of the stem area
is very clean.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Sweet bike. I am very jelous.

I would like to make a suggestion though. Try swapping the black bar tape for white bar tape. I think it will make the bike look even better. Perhaps you could do the same with the saddle. I have seen bikes that color coordinate the lettering, bar tape and seat....it looks good.


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

*size and weight*

Elvis, 

congratulations for your new bike, looks really nice. I would be interested to know the size and weight, just to compare it with my 58 extreme c, which is mounted almost like your C 50 (DA and ksyriums). As to the mix of Italian classic frames and more modern stuff, I agree with you. I am using a bontranger carbon stem and bar on my extreme C and am very happy.


----------



## colnagoelvis (Apr 20, 2006)

*The C-50 is finally complete!*

I finally finished the C-50 build project yesterday. Took it for a ride and have had a smile on my face since.

For more details and more pictures check out; http://www.elviskennedy.com and click on 'Elvis' Blog'.

Road Cyclist: Good point on the expander bolt. Yes, it should give me an added sense of security knowing that the bolt is centered within the stem.

HazemBata: I've had white handlebar tape in the past and I've seen lots of white saddles. They look great when new and look like crap after a few hundred miles. I thought about red and when my friends yelled at me I stuck with black.

Meccio: My frame is a 56cm and the bike as shown in the picture weighs 16.8 pounds on my digital bathroom scale.

http://www.elviskennedy.com


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

Very elegant bike. Enjoy!


----------



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

Great build. Yours is the first bike I have seen that could
convert me over to Shimano 
BTW, if your expander plug is centered wrt your handlebar stem
you may not need as high of a tightening torque when installing 
the plug.


----------



## mike S (Dec 29, 2005)

*Looks Great*

the bike looks great and i wish you many safe fast miles on that machine. I am currently in the process of putting a 2005 C50 PR10 together with full dura ace, itm millenium carbon stem and bars, and ksyrium sl wheels with some hutchinson carbon comp tires, when complete ill share a picture with the group. I roll with dura ace on my other Colnago, smooth and light groupset.


----------



## colnagoelvis (Apr 20, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Road: Good point on the expander bolt.

Mike: Thanks for the note.

And thanks to everyone else who wrote supportive comments here and on the blog at http://www.elviskennedy.com

I'm working on a full C50 review and hope to post it soon.


----------

